
Creation of single-photon entangled states around rotating black holes - ovidiu69
https://authors.elsevier.com/a/1VmG34wjQgt3M-
======
ovidiu69
Warped spacetime near spinning black holes may create entangled states of
photons. A surprising marriage of general relativity and quantum information
theory.

